# What is a Bigfoot?



## Cartmen (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi everyone,

We have just added a new cat to the family and there is a little confusion
to the breed.

I know that its father is a pure breed Chinchila (or so we are told) is this some breed of Persian? and we are also told that its mother is a Bigfoot. Is this a breed or does it have something to do with how many toes they have.

If it does have something to do with toes, then does this mean that any cat (no matter what breed including X's) with more than the usual amount of toes become a Bigfoot? :?: :?: :?: 

Thankyou to anyone who can shead some light on this subject.

P.S Cool Forum


----------



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

i'm sorry, i know nothing about breeds, but that post was very funny because of that fact.
and welcome.


----------



## Cartmen (Mar 22, 2003)

hehehe Hi, thats funny that you found it funny!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I've heard it called "double-paw". It's a common genetic defect that doesn't affect the cat any, but their paws have I think 8 toes or something.

It was mostly popularized by Ernest Hemmingway (who owned one) and are often called Hemmingway cats too. I used to own one... I'll try to find a pic.

"Polydactyly is not a dinosaur at all, but rather a term used to describe a birth abnormality resulting in extra toes. Seldom seen in dogs, this is very common among cats. Most cat fanciers at one time or another have heard of a beloved feline with more than its share of toes. Cats normally have five toes on each front foot and four toes on each hind for a total of 18 toes. If your cat has more than 18 toes then it is polydactyl. Usually the extra digits are found on the front feet and some people refer to these as "double pawed cats." 

Having extra toes is known to be a genetic trait and breeding two double pawed animals will increase the odds of getting double pawed kittens. Breeding for polydactylism is not advisable as in reality this is a genetic defect and other more severe abnormalities may surface. Extra toes poses no medical problem other than the nails do not wear evenly and ingrown nails may result. This can be prevented with frequent nail trimmings that are easy to perform. 

Some of the most famous cats in the world have six toes. Teddy Roosevelt's cat, Slippers, occupied the White House during his presidency. "Princess Six Toes" was one of the 60 beloved felines kept by Ernest Hemingway and her photo appeared in the New York Times and other national magazines."


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

http://www.furkats.net/polydactyls.html


----------



## Cartmen (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi Bean

Thanks for all the information, its very informative.
I do remember now about the Earnest Hemingways cats now.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I used to have one... And there are a bunch in the smaller home where I'm from... Guess just from inbreeding in a way over time. Must be a dominant gene.


----------

